# RITZ IS ON MODERNDOGMAGAZINE.COM!!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Went on www.moderndogmagazine.com today and Ritz is on the homepage!!!! His picture is featured on an article!!! Sadie's picture is on the winning dogs page too!!! I'm such a proud mommy right now!!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Omigoodness!!! Thats awesome!! Ritz looks ADORABLE on there!! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

:wave: awwww Ritz is famous I always knew he was a star


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome ritz and sadie your stars now!! :wave:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow!! That's great news to get them both featured :lol: , brilliant pics though, congratulations :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks!!! I can't believe he's on the homepage!!! I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to tell daddy!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: CONGRATS!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats! you Two Can i get PAWtographs?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that pic is just so amazing too !!!!you're right to be a proud mummy !!

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

woooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congrats!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AW you should be proud, that is wonderful!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

What a little star you are Ritz! (Sadie too of course) Mummy and Daddy must be so proud!


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

WOW! That's fabulous! I loooove that magazine. Congratulations!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love the photo they are using of Ritz. He is such a handsome little doggie and the photography is GREAT. WAY TO GO, RITZ!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That's wonderful.......they are both so photogenic ( as well as adorable ) .......I think the editor's made wise choices !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi wanta an autograph!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh wow, Ritz looks so cute in that photo and then you go to Sadie's and it's even cuter.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

wow !! congrats


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

How wonderful for you guys!! Stars in the making for sure!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Way to go Ritz and Sadie


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW :shock: CONGRATS :wave: :lol: That's so GREAT!!!!! You have such beatiful dogs! You are one lucky Mommy!!!


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats :wave: rit z is soooo cute and sadie too


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That's so cool!!! THey both look really great!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: That is just wonderful!!! Congrats you must be so proud!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Congratulations Ritz and Sadie!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's wonderful, CONGRATS! Your photos are always outstanding!!! :angel10:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

WOW! ccasion7: Congratulations Ritz & Sadie & Mom & Dad! ccasion7: We're soooo proud of all of you! ccasion9:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

You've got some famous chi's! I am so happy for you guys!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks!! :wave: I'm so excited!!! I think they're in the Summer 2005 edition! I keep forgetting to go to Barnes & Noble to pick up a copy!! How could I forget?!! :roll: :banghead:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Woo woo, Ritz and Sadie! :blob7: :blob: :blob4: I imagine the pawparazzi must be driving you guys crazy by now.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Woo woo, Ritz and Sadie! :blob7: :blob: :blob4: I imagine the pawparazzi must be driving you guys crazy by now.


LOL...that's Nate!! =P He's coming home from China today so I imagine we'll have some pics tomorrow!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Woo woo, Ritz and Sadie! :blob7: :blob: :blob4: I imagine the pawparazzi must be driving you guys crazy by now.
> ...


i was just gonna ask when he was coming back... i think we all miss him here! (i sure would like his opinion on chiwi and her knees)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think we've all missed Nate, his humor and his knowledge. I'll bet Sadie and Ritz will go nuts when they see him. Kristen, you are such a talented photographer, maybe you could take some pics of the big reunion (was that suck-uppy enough?  ).


----------



## mybuddy (Oct 10, 2004)

*Wonderful!*

Your pups look amazing! Congradulations! That is wonderful.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that is brill i dont blame them for putting your chis on home page your pics are brill and your chis are lovely


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Sadie and Ritz - :blob: :blob5: I can just imagine how proud mommy and daddy must be!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! That's awesome!!!!! That pic is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yay!! Nate's back!!! I'm one happy girl!! (I got lots of presents from China!!!) He probably won't be in the mood to post until tomorrow (jet lag). He got lots of kisses from the kids when he got back!  And he's very proud of them too!! 

Haha, Rachael! I'm only good at taking in really good light otherwise mine come out blurry! =P I'm not close to as good as Nate!!!


----------

